# now this is a chip eater



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2011)

You think that puny little frog likes chips this little guy prefers whole trees-especially the expensive japanese maples. He is UGLY, Dumb, Mean and he stinks but he gets his way.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2011)

sorry for some reason this picture will not work I will insert one later-it is a bull moose that visits yearly.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2011)

It's a zip file. You have to extract the pictures then upload them individually. I extracted them and could view them, but couldn't copy them for some reason to upload them for you. 

If you're using a windows OS right click the file wherever you downloaded it, and select "Extract Here" or "unzip" depending on the zip program you have installed. After you unzip them they should be visible and you can resize them etc. 

But yep them are chip eaters for sure. 

.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 3, 2011)

Here ya go
[attachment=460]

[attachment=461]


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks Ken and Kevin I have the chat room now. This little guy was right under our deck. Could have bagged him with a bowling ball-I only lacked 2 things the ball and the courage!!!


----------

